# Constructed a tiled pond, need help.



## mannyvinny (Apr 8, 2012)

I recently made a tiled pond. Today I filled it with water to the top. My main issue is that water evaporated about 3 inches from morning to night! So, is my pond leaking or the newly filled pond is absorbing the water? I guess the tiles are absorbing the water. I'm really sad at the moment since I spent thousands of dollars and it's leaking. 
Pls tell me what could be the reason? Does a newly created pond absorbs water? 

Sent from my SM-N910H


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Depending on the type of tile I'd say it is leaking and evaporating as well. The thicker the tile the more water and time it will take to reach saturation. Don't give up just keep it full / 
re-filling for 5 days and you should see a great difference.


----------

